
Results of the 2016 Nim Community Survey - dom96
http://nim-lang.org/news/2016_09_03_nim_community_survey_results.html?ref=hn
======
careersuicide
The analysis notes that full-time users of Nim are tend to be working on very
large projects. Any chance you were able to get examples of such projects?
Even if they're closed source it would be interesting to know who is using Nim
for serious business and in what specific ways.

